# From The Cat And The Moon



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It can be found in LOTR The Fellowship Of The Ring.

The hobbits come down into the main room of The Prancing Pony,and to cut the ice a little, they start to sing,led by Frodo 


On a 3-stringed fiddle there
Played the ostler's cat so fair
The horned cow that night was seen
To dance a jig upon the green

Has anyone heard any versions of this song? I caught a video of the broadway musical with a jolly racous rendition of The Cat And The Moon...


----------

